# Shrimp Murder



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Unfortunately my shrimp colony collapsed over the last couple months, but has anyone noticed shrimp murdering each other before? Every day or so, I would have a shrimp die unexpectedly and this occurred over the span of a month. Sometimes there would be a molt, sometimes not. Now there is one shrimp left and he's been alive for a couple months.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Murder is a bit extreme a term, surely ? However, some shrimp can be very aggressive. Many of the machrobrachium species are noted for this and can't be kept with much of anything else. 

But if you're talking cherries or crystals, or even Amanos, no, they don't kill each other. They will eat each other after death, and if a shrimp is dying and can't swim away, it may even be eaten before it has actually died, but they don't attack each other. 

Even arguments over food or mates are mainly pushing contests, they don't have claws big enough to do any real harm. Many machrobrachiums have quite big claws, which they can use quite effectively. But even they don't have teeth to bite with.

It may be that there was a problem with water parameters that resulted in the deaths. Sorry to hear about it.


----------

